
Japan’s Book Publishers Decide To Go With EPUB Standard - barredo
http://asiajin.com/blog/2011/02/22/japans-book-publishers-decide-to-go-with-epub-standard/
======
mrothe
The article says that the Kindle supports EPUB. As far as I know* it does not
support this format. And it's one reason I won't buy a Kindle any time soon.

* <https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Kindle>

~~~
kazuya
The Nikkei is sometimes incorrect about technical details (it's a financial
paper after all), and the mention of EPUB on Kindle could be their
misunderstanding or just a wild speculation, which is their another trait.

The original article online appears to be behind the pay wall, and I couldn't
find relevant article on paper, so this is just a guess...

------
antihero
Does anyone know of an EPUB reader for Windows, Android, or Linux, that
doesn't suck horribly? I currently use ezPDF on Android and it's excellent.

~~~
kazuya
Try <http://ibisreader.com>. It's a web app but has offline mode.

------
drinian
Awesome, Japan overcomes NIH syndrome for once.

How is EPUB for graphics-heavy content, like manga?

~~~
kazuya
> Awesome, Japan overcomes NIH syndrome for once.

Maybe not. XMDF is the current dominant format for ebooks in Japan and the
situation won't change shortly. XMDF has long history of supporting features
specific to Japanese (vertical writing, ruby etc.) as well as DRM, while EPUB
just has added support for vertical.

